# Duyuru > Kültür >  çin yazısının kökeni

## anau

Doç. Dr. Haluk BERKMEN Genel ve yaygın görüş, üin yazısının kendi kültür yapısı içinde, bağımsız olarak, geliştiği şeklindedir. Oysa ki üin yazısı, *piktografik (semiotik) yazı => damga yazısı => sözcük (logografik) yazı* gelişimini izlemiştir. Bu genel gelişim tablosundan daha önce söz ettim. (Bkz. 49 sayılı Yazının Gelişimi başlıklı yazım)
 üinliler kağıt üstüne yazmaya başlamadan önce (yaklaşık M.ü. 2000-1000 arası) sığır kemikleri üzerine veya kaplumbağa kabuklarının içlerine yazıyorlardı. Alttaki resimde M.ü. 1300 yıllarında şang sülalesinden Wu Ding döneminden kalma bir sığır kemiği kaydı görüyoruz. (Kaynak: A Journey İnto China’s Antiquity, Morning Glory Publishers, Beijing, üin) 
 Bu işaretlerin birer logogram oldukları görüşü hakimdir. üince’nin tek-hece dili olduğu göz önüne alınırsa her işaret hem bir heceye hem de bir sözcüğe karşıt gelmektedir. şekillerin her biri resim olmaktan çok birer damgaya benzemektedirler. Bu bakımdan, bu yazı tarzına “*Damga yazısı*” demenin daha uygun olacağı görüşündeyim. ün-Türkçe’nin de bir tek-hece dili olduğu hatırlanırsa, üin damgalarının ün-Türk damgalarıyla akraba veya ilişkili olmaları pekala mümkündür.
 Günümüzde kullanılan üin yazısının adı *Hanci* veya *Hanca* olması bir tesadüf değildir. Han-ca yani /*hanların yazı tarzı*/ hem anlam hem de *–ca* takısı itibariyle Türkçe ile ilişkili bir sözcük olmaktadır. üin imparatoruna Huang yani Han dendiğinden söz ettim. (Bkz. 18 sayılı Khang/Kagan başlıklı yazım) üin’den etkilenmiş olan Japon kültüründe de üin yazısındaki logogramlara benzeyen tarza Kanji yani *KHANCA* denmesi eski Türkçe’deki *KH* sesinin üinliler tarafından *H* ve Japonlar tarafından *K* sesine indirgenmiş olduğunun kanıtıdır. Hanci yazısında kayıt edilmiş 56,000 farklı işaret bulunmaktadır. Gündelik bir gazeteyi okumak için ise 3,000 işaret bilmek gerekir.
 Japonların kendi dillerine uyarlamış oldukları *Kanji* yazı tarzında birçok işaret iki farklı okunuşa sahiptir. Bunlardan biri *KUN*, diğeri ise *ON* okunuşu olarak bilinir. Kun okunuşu Japonca’nın kök sözcükleri için, On okunuşu üince kökenli sözcükler için geçerlidir. Japonca, Altay dil gurubuna ait olduğuna göre Kun tarzı okunan sözcüklerde ün-Türkçe’nin izlerine rastlamak mümkündür.
 ürneğin, Japonca Kun okunuş tarzında /*su*/ anlamını içeren işaret *mizu* olarak okunur. Bu sözcüğün tam anlamı /meyve suyu/ olmaktadır, çünkü *Mİ* Japonca /meyve/ demektir. şu halde ZU sözcüğü açıkça SU sözü olmaktadır. Aynı işaretin üince’deki On okunuşu /Sui/ olması, ün-Türk kökenli su sözcüğü ile doğrudan ilişkili olduğuna kanıttır.
 üin yazı tarzı zamanla gittikçe daha karmaşık hale dönüşmüştür. M.ü. 1.000 yıllarında yapılmış olan ve üin’in Shaanxi eyaletinde bulunmuş olan bronz kaptaki yazıları alttaki resimde görüyoruz. (Kaynak: Treasures of Ancient China, Tokyo müzesi yayını) üstteki damga yazısına göre şekillerin gittikçe daha karmaşık hale dönüştükleri görülmektedir.
 Alttaki resimde yazının nasıl zamanla değiştiğini bazı örneklerden izleyebiliriz. Sol taraftaki şekiller M.ü. 1300 lü yıllara ait iken, en sağdaki şekiller günümüzde halen kullanılmakta olanlardır.

----------

